# Brutus post Neutering



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus was neutered on Friday, as well as had 3 baby teeth removed. The vet report was that he did very well. He came home and slept from 5 pm until 7:30 the next morning without eating or peeing. Yesterday he seemed almost back to normal--ate reasonably, played some, ran around, and had a couple lose stools. Today he seemed good this morning, but now he won;t eat at all and prefers to lay around. He vomited a small amount of bile. His incision looks OK and is not sore to the touch. Could this still be from anesthesia?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you think it could be from having the teeth removed? Could his gums be bothering him?
Sally


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness.........get well hugs:hug: for Brutus!Like Sally said,I would question the sore gums?Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

We had some male cats neutered once and they were depressed for several days.....they were older though. Valentino did great when he was neutered and he also had some teeth extracted. If Brutus didn't "perk up" in a day or two I would call the vet just to be safe. I suppose dogs are like people in that each one reacts differently to surgery and all that goes along with it!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Vicki--my boys--all over 20--thought Brutus was just depressed. I have no explanation to offer, but tonight he is doing better and has eaten.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am glad to see he is doing better. Poor baby. Even with anesthesia, it's a lot to have done all at once. Thankfully, the young ones like Brutus bounce back pretty fast. (Even my nearly two-year-old male bounced back super fast after his neuter, but he didn't have teeth pulled too.)

Hugs to Brutus! Maybe Piaget can come over and give him a ruff-n-tumble in a couple of weeks to perk him up. Then again, maybe not. Piaget is much rowdier than his dignified name implies. Pffttt.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Cheryl~
I am sorry to read that Brutus threw up~ I hope it's just from having his baby teeth out and not eating much. Hopefully he will be back to normal soon. Give them both big hugs from me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry Brutus threw up. It sounds like he's doing better now though!  Maybe he just tried to do too much too soon?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora came home from her spay ready to take on the world. I had to pretty much crate her to keep her from running around. My maltese had to have 5 teeth removed and obviously this caused a lot more discomfort. She didnt want to eat either. I gave her baby food on soaked kibble. Her mouth was very sore even with the pain medication.

hugs to your little guy and get better soon,
Amanda


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Normally any post surgical vomiting is due to the anesthesia. In fact we would keep the dogs over night so we could feed them in the morning and watch for vomiting...but it can last a few days. As long as he is eating and acting normally it should pass quickly. If he is not better 36-48 hours post sx, then I would call the vet. 

Erin


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Aw poor little guy. It sounds like he's having a weird reaction from the procedure. I hope that Radar doesn't have the same problem. I would call the Vet to report the problem.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, since he is four days post-op, how is he doing now? Has he resumed his eating and playing yet?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus resumed eating and playing a couple hours after I posted. He developed diarrhea Sunday night. He continued to eat and play, but I called the vet this afternoon. He has been put on Flagyl, which as a nurse I know that is a treatment for c-diff (very common in hospitalized patients.) He took the first dose easily and no poop since 4 PM. We'll see!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to hear that the eating & playing is back. I hope the diarrhea is gone soon. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl,

How is Brutus doing? I hope he is back to him playful self and eating well. I bet little sister is getting him going! 

Libby & Kohana


----------

